# Winter Park



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm headed out to winter park jan 4-10. My and 5 buddies are headen out there and are taken the Amtrak. Just wondering where you guys would recommend to find the cheapest lift tickets. I've been searching online and have found a 4 day pass for 209. Do you think I can find something much cheaper than that? Also any places you recommend to check out when we are out there. 5 college age kids looking for a good time. Thanks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

In the town of Winterpark there is the Bucket and Winterpark Pub for bars. Those are the main ones. In Fraser which is just 2-3 miles away there is the Crooked Creek Saloon (I believe that is the name). That is about it.

For apres ski. The Derailer bar on the Winterpark side is the classic. There is also a newer bar by Showcase snowboards. Two Elks, Mangy Moose, Dead Hooker BBQ or something like that. I think the name is actually changing again this year. 

At the Mary Jane side there is the Club Car and for cheaper options check out Piccolo's Pizza downstairs.

As far as a wild time goes. Only if you bring it. Winterpark is a pretty beat town as far as nightlife goes.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Check out Freestyles too. It will be kinda dead this winter without the internationals this year though.

Things will slowly be changing at WP. They are developing a new base area and things will get livelier. This economic thing is a big unknown this season. No ski area knows what to expect. Everyone is experiencing lower season pass sales this season.


----------

